# Optoma HD65 Calibration Settings??



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Anyone got some calibrations settings for an Optoma HD65 projector? I'm connected with HDMI. It's primarily for Xbox and watching movies through my PC.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Copying settings is never the way to get it done properly. Everyone's room is different.

Check out the links in my sig to help you get yourself going. :T


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I understand that but just about anything is better than factory default settings. I plan on buying a calibration disc and doing my own calibration in the coming weeks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd recommend the new Spears & Munsil disc. :T


----------

